# Got 9 Engine Codes and what they mean?



## Buddha09 (May 9, 2004)

Background: My A3 has an intake and APR's stage one software upgrade. 

Symptoms: When accelerating at approximately 3k RPM at speeds of 80 km/h plus, the fuel cuts out, check engine light flashes intermittently and then stays off. It finally stayed on solid after the problem persisted. 

Also, when the weather was -20 degrees Celsius last week for about 2 days, the car's idle was rough, dipping below 1k rpm and then staggering up and down. Briefly, the coolant light came on. I'm just taking a good guess that the line's were frozen because upon driving the car and the engine warmed up, it was fun there on. 

Last, I had just installed the Eurosport Intake, but the connection into the inlet pipe had become loose over a few days. As a result, I'm guessing the last code can be accounted for? I re-tightned/aligned it all and the sound of it coincides with it being installed the way it should've been and sounding the way it should. 

What do you think the problem is? Any help will be appreciated. The dealership seem's to believe the intake is at fault for all the error codes and are trying to void my warranty. All they did the first time was erase all the codes and wanted me to drive the car for 2 days and return the car back to the dealer to see if the problems have persisted, which they have despite the air intake being fixed. 

Dealership Vag-com: 
1) 00768 P0300 001 
Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
Sporadic 

2)00769 P0301 002 
Cyl 1 
Misfire Detected 
Sporadic 

2) 00770 P0302 001 
Cyl. 2 
Misfire Detected 
Sporadic 

3) 00771 P0303 002 
Cyl. 3 
Misfire Detected 
Sporadic 

4) 00772 P0304 002 
Cyl. 4 
Misfire Detected 
Sporadic 

5) 01286 P0506 008 
Idle Control System 
RPM lower than expected 
Sporadic 

6) 04243 P1093 008 
Fuel Trim 2, Bank 1 
Malfunction 
Sporadic 

7) 04759 P1297 001 
Connection charger throttle valve 
Pressure Loss 
Sporadic 

8) 08825 P2279 002 
Intake Air System Leak 
Sporadic


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

want the eurosport intake infamous for having poor maf placement and causing CEL? 

i swore it was... but maybe not?


----------



## Buddha09 (May 9, 2004)

Krieger said:


> want the eurosport intake infamous for having poor maf placement and causing CEL?
> 
> i swore it was... but maybe not?


 I don't know. That said, I was having these problems prior to installing the intake just 2-3 days ago. 

The dealer just flashed my ECU back to stock and removed my air intake and placed the stock air box back in. They want me to drive it for a few days to see if the problem arises again! :banghead: 

I told them that the intake can't have been the catalyst for all the error codes aside from the one specifying the intake leak. I can account for that one. :banghead:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2830241-VAG-HELP-P2279-Leak-in-Air-Intake-System


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

I was getting CELs for random/multiple misfires and misfires on specific cylinders. Check your spark plugs and ignition coils. If they're good then it's your injectors. Replacing my injectors made my CEL go away and the rough idle/misfires were gone.


----------



## ProjectRocco16V (Jan 19, 2005)

I actually got this code recently too: 7) 04759 P1297 001-Connection charger throttle valve -Pressure Loss, along with another for the drive by wire. Only happened once and the the other code relates to a tsb recommending repining the TB connector. Anyways, the code you have listed as #7, I was talking to someone who mentioned that for some odd reason this code could come up due to the coils not being pushed all the way down. How, not sure, but he said he's seen it a few times. I've also seen a couple sporadic misfires due to the coils pushing their way out and the rubber seals being all twisted. Don't know if this helps at all.


----------

